# Its here!!!!



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Know what you mean buddy!!! Got the new Hensley Custom strings installed on Lizard #2 Saturday morning and spent nearly the entire day shooting it, as well as a few hours Sunday afternoon.

Also got another Black Eagle scope coming to me in the mail. AND a "new release". :wink: So it's going to be interesting.

I started the indoor season with a little disdain, but must say I've had a good time indoors, but now I'm ready for the ticks, skeeters, spiders and other creepy crawlers of the woods including Brown Hornets.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Yep, we are getting a few 'teaser days' where the weather is warm...and thoughts of shooting outdoors dance through our heads. Problem is, those nice days are few...so far. :angry:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Well with a week of days in the mid 70's or better indoors cant be over fst enough!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Well with a week of days in the mid 70's or better indoors cant be over fst enough!!!!


So, isn't it about time for you to replace the target in your avatar? :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

We have our first Field Round next weekend....:tongue:

can't get here soon enough for me..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I think part of it is the fact that etiquette requires that you not disturb shooters indoors. When you get outside, it seems as though all bets are off. You get to have fun and be a little more outspoken. 

I am REALLY looking forward to the Mar.28 shoot at DCWC. I wanna get my new arrows out and give them a test spin. See how they do.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_up the warm days have the adrenaline flowing, I got outside and shoot for about 3 hours the other day but the wind has been keeping me inside since then. I have forgotten about indoors already, bring on the heat.
Terry:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I have 8 days until the official change over. Right now my team is in first at our indoor league so we have to stay with the indoor mentality for the championship shoot off next Thursday. But I guarentee after that sixxtyth arrow flies "The GREEN HORNET" is coming directly home for an arrow slimming makeover. 
I've been out in the yard several times in the past week shooting the 65cm face with my indoor arrows, and a circle on my lens as big as the pro ring.
My field arrows have been laying on the end table looking dredfully sad just waiting for me to take them outside to play.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> We have our first Field Round next weekend....:tongue:
> 
> can't get here soon enough for me..


Oh jeez, we feel *REAL* sorry for you Florida archers.  I guess if the thermometer dips below 60 degrees the shoot will get cancelled, right? :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh jeez, we feel *REAL* sorry for you Florida archers.  I guess if the thermometer dips below 60 degrees the shoot will get cancelled, right? :wink:


As the thaw begins the critters that have been sleeping thru the WInter begin to stir. Hi Jerry glad to see that you have awaken from your winter nap:wink: Now how about pulling out your bow and start stretching.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

We are planning on getting things rolling quickly here in NC. 
Spoke to Treaton last night. We were planning a hooky day shoot for Friday out at the MooTel Range, but sorry to say it looks like it is going to rain.
Treaton said he is going to kick off the NC outdoor season at the Moo Tel Saturday March 21. Followed by DCWC on Saturday March 28.

Ole jarlicker has been busy tweeking out DCWC again. I am pleased to announce we have full carpet bails on 27 out of 28 field targets. No more matts to struggle with. I am in the middle of putting in a brand new 14 target animal round range. treaton is going to bring me the rubber panels for the butts on the 28th. That range should be open the following weekend.

Lets see dcwc has 27 carpet bails on the range. Each one averages 2500 - 3000 square feet of carpet in it. So there is about 65000 - 75000 square feet of carpet out on the range. Plus seven more on the practice range with about 2000 square feet of carpet in them. 14000 -15000 there. 
Then there are 4 - 60''square by 2 foot thick rag bail butts on the practice range with two heaping pick up trucks worth of rag materials in each.

Soon to have 60 - 42 x 48 rubber sheet panels in place out there.

That is a hell of a lot of material to stick a dambed arrow into dont you think.

Not counting the near 300 4 x4 posts that are being used out there.

*So lets shoot em *


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> We are planning on getting things rolling quickly here in NC.
> Spoke to Treaton last night. We were planning a hooky day shoot for Friday out at the MooTel Range, but sorry to say it looks like it is going to rain.
> Treaton said he is going to kick off the NC outdoor season at the Moo Tel Saturday March 21. Followed by DCWC on Saturday March 28.
> 
> ...



Throw all that material in some trucks and head north I'll help you shoot em:wink:

This is the only time of the year that I wished I lived a little further south. But the heat down there the rest of the year would kill me


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep field season gets kicked off here in VA in 2 sundays a Walton Park bowhunters and the following sunday a Blackwater Bowhunters.... Got to get the Navs tuned up fast and be ready in just a few days!!!!! Cant wait Especisally once my shootin buddy gets all healed up and then we can really tear up the VA NC field scheudle!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh jeez, we feel *REAL* sorry for you Florida archers.  I guess if the thermometer dips below 60 degrees the shoot will get cancelled, right? :wink:




```

```
no, no, not at all.. just a 2 hr weather delay... !

heheheheehe


:tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> As the thaw begins the critters that have been sleeping thru the WInter begin to stir. Hi Jerry glad to see that you have awaken from your winter nap:wink: Now how about pulling out your bow and start stretching.


I'm working on it Ed. Starting to get interested. Now...if I could just stay home long enough so I can shoot.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I bet my damn Pro Tours wouldn't go through them!!! Little suckers!!!:wink:




jarlicker said:


> We are planning on getting things rolling quickly here in NC.
> Spoke to Treaton last night. We were planning a hooky day shoot for Friday out at the MooTel Range, but sorry to say it looks like it is going to rain.
> Treaton said he is going to kick off the NC outdoor season at the Moo Tel Saturday March 21. Followed by DCWC on Saturday March 28.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm workin' on it. Got my cast off and the doc says I'm healin' up just fine. 2 and 1/2 weeks post carpal tunnel release surgery and I pulled my bow back for the first time today....no pain but much apprehension.  Got to drop some weight

Ordered some 40-50 lb limbs for my Apex today and got some lite weight arrows coming.....I'm hoping to be up and going for the first Blackwater Shoot......I'll go till pain tells me to stop.



X Hunter said:


> Yep field season gets kicked off here in VA in 2 sundays a Walton Park bowhunters and the following sunday a Blackwater Bowhunters.... Got to get the Navs tuned up fast and be ready in just a few days!!!!! Cant wait Especisally once my shootin buddy gets all healed up and then we can really tear up the VA NC field scheudle!!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

You guys need to come to PA and bring some of that warm weather along. If it's nice, I'm at work. When I'm home it's either windy, cold, raining, dark, or I'm sleeping!! I'll be sure to turn up the heat and humidity in July for all of ya's!! I'm ready to get outdoors and shoot though.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The Protours and Nanos are the true test for a field target. The 24' inch deep carpet bails are a thing of beauty. No issues. Easy pulling every time.

Caddilac all the way.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> We are planning on getting things rolling quickly here in NC.
> Spoke to Treaton last night. We were planning a hooky day shoot for Friday out at the MooTel Range, but sorry to say it looks like it is going to rain.
> Treaton said he is going to kick off the NC outdoor season at the Moo Tel Saturday March 21. Followed by DCWC on Saturday March 28.
> 
> ...


Joe I cant wait to get back to DCWC and put some navigator sized holes in those bails!!!! Deffinatly a great range gonna try and get a few more VA boys to make the trip down with me this year cause the range is well worth the ride!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Brad all the Carolina Boys wish you all the skill and luck this weekend.
Go get her done in Louisville. You da man.

Ron get better fast. It good to have you hanging around. Feeling good.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Brad all the Carolina Boys wish you all the skill and luck this weekend.
> Go get her done in Louisville. You da man.


+1 Bring back the "gold" Brad - we know you got it in ya. :wink:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> The Protours and Nanos are the true test for a field target. The 24' inch deep carpet bails are a thing of beauty. No issues. Easy pulling every time.
> 
> Caddilac all the way.


I wonder how the CX Linejammers will stick in them!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to go Brad 1 of only 3 in the AMFS that posted a 300 60x. :thumbs_up:dance:

Keep it up buddy!

In case some of you didn't realize it, the scores are available here. Just choose the class you're interested in seeing.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/IndoorNationals/results.cfm


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Big shout out to Brad Baker and Timmy Ewers. Both clean after the first day at Louisville. Go get em boys!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Big shout out to Brad Baker and Timmy Ewers. Both clean after the first day at Louisville. Go get em boys!


Hey, I just realized that our man SCarson made the trip. Good for you Steve!

And Brad, you're going to have to keep a sharp eye out for Cody - he's hot on your "trail".


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone notice the AMFS flights.. 3,4,5 and 7... respectfullly, all shooters shot same score and X count....?

WOW... tight nit groups right there.. !! 

Congrats on day one of shooting to all ..!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And Brad, you're going to have to keep a sharp eye out for Cody - he's hot on your "trail".


Nope....that's the difference between a shooter that shoots winning scores or that has the mental ability to win vs most of the archery world.

They don't think about anyone beating them.....


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....that's the difference between a shooter that shoots winning scores or that has the mental ability to win vs most of the archery world.
> 
> They don't think about anyone beating them.....



That is because they also know they aren't competing against them.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Well not quite for me but field season is rapidly approaching cant wait to get outside and away from 3 and 5 spots!!!!
> 
> Shooting indoors on these bright sunny warm days feels like a sin
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am ready to shoot outside. Yesterday, it was very warm, something like 57 degrees and I went out and starting stroking them in the dot at 60 yards. Love the sound of arrows slapping at 60.

I also shot at 20, so I could get some marks for the bow that the launcher blad replaced from my Redding experience. 

There was little wind, so that made it even more of a great day. I am ready for some field, even if it is in my back yard.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

It's been an experience!! Amazing where dropping a mere 5 points puts you. I was at least consistent and shot a pair of 295s, Saturday had 29x and Sunday had 35x.

Ran into Brad a couple of times and each time he gave me a couple small words of advice, but they turned out to help settle me down and get my head back to where it was supposed to be. Thanks, Brad. Just wish it had been a better result, but given a first time national, I am not too unhappy with how things turned out.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....that's the difference between a shooter that shoots winning scores or that has the mental ability to win vs most of the archery world.
> 
> They don't think about anyone beating them.....


Come on Hornet, did you "really" think that I was actually advising Brad to physically keep an eye on Cody? I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer nor the most experienced archer, but I'm not that naive. :jeez:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> It's been an experience!! Amazing where dropping a mere 5 points puts you. I was at least consistent and shot a pair of 295s, Saturday had 29x and Sunday had 35x.
> 
> Ran into Brad a couple of times and each time he gave me a couple small words of advice, but they turned out to help settle me down and get my head back to where it was supposed to be. Thanks, Brad. Just wish it had been a better result, but given a first time national, I am not too unhappy with how things turned out.


You went, you shot, and you posted a score - much more than most of us can say. Congrats! Hope to see you on a Field course soon.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X-Hunter...................just be careful what you wish for.....If I were you I'd be hopin Indoors never ends!!!

PS-you need to get back up here and bring some more $$$$ my lunch money I collected from you in July is starting to run low!!


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

It's good to hear you guys talking about getting back outside.

While you guys and gals have been shivering and poking holes in indoor targets. . .us desert folks have been quietly shooting our collective butts off out here for months (the small hiccup in the weather that Treaton brought with him was the only real Field killer this whole winter). 

Man, I must have logged no less than 16-18 Field rounds since just after Thanksgiving. Whew! :archer:

So it'll be kinda nice to take a small break and read all the smack you guys throw at each other while we are FRYING down here at 115° this summer.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

WrongdayJ said:


> It's good to hear you guys talking about getting back outside.
> 
> While you guys and gals have been shivering and poking holes in indoor targets. . .us desert folks have been quietly shooting our collective butts off out here for months (the small hiccup in the weather that Treaton brought with him was the only real Field killer this whole winter).
> 
> ...


As soon as you're ready for a little break from the frying pan, let me know...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> X-Hunter...................just be careful what you wish for.....If I were you I'd be hopin Indoors never ends!!!
> 
> PS-you need to get back up here and bring some more $$$$ my lunch money I collected from you in July is starting to run low!!


Easy there big dog dont bite off more than you can chew!!!! Those few signed ones were merley an act of genuis to my master plan of attack!!! To find out what that is......... well you just gotta wait and see!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Easy there big dog dont bite off more than you can chew!!!! Those few signed ones were merley an act of genuis to my master plan of attack!!! To find out what that is......... well you just gotta wait and see!!!!


Finally, some Va/MD smack talk - let the games begin!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Finally, some Va/MD smack talk - let the games begin!


Is it really smack talk????

I'm just reporting facts!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Just made the indoor bow an outdoor bow :RockOn::jam: Time to go outside and get a few marks!!!!! Man Navigators are small compared to a 2712!!! Got a doz and a half in the quiver and its lighter than the 7 2712's im used to carrin!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Is it really smack talk????
> 
> I'm just reporting facts!!!!!


That's what I keep telling folks, but for some reason they don't take me serious. :shade:



X Hunter said:


> Just made the indoor bow an outdoor bow :RockOn::jam: Time to go outside and get a few marks!!!!! Man Navigators are small compared to a 2712!!! Got a doz and a half in the quiver and its lighter than the 7 2712's im used to carrin!!!!


Wow, you really are trying to be like Hinky - carrying 18 arrows with you. :mg:

Just got back in from shooting 120+ arrows with Lizard #2 (outdoor setup). I got a super deal on a 29 mm Black Eagle scope. It has a .3 (2x) lens which I didn't know if I would like or not. Quite frankly, I think I like this lower power for outdoors - I know I'm bassackwards from everyone else.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Hey Lee, _someone_ has to zig while everyone else is zagging. . .right?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Hey Lee, _someone_ has to zig while everyone else is zagging. . .right?


Roger that!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Is it really smack talk????
> 
> I'm just reporting facts!!!!!



Facts you wanna talk facts???!!!! Who hid from me all of the indoor season??? UMMMMMMM that would be the one and only Hinkelmonster at least im not SKEERED to take my beatings!!!! Whats your excuse????


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Facts you wanna talk facts???!!!! Who hid from me all of the indoor season??? UMMMMMMM that would be the one and only Hinkelmonster at least im not SKEERED to take my beatings!!!! Whats your excuse????


Just wait youngin'................wait till you add a wifey and not ONE but TWO ankle bitters into the equation and see how you archery career soars or sinks!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ya what he said. That is one wise Hinkle.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It is time to shoot outdoors for sure 

All I know is....Yesterday my CrackBerry rang....

I answered and the person on the other end told me that they got out to start working on their setup and shot their first arrows over 20 yds of the year...actually their first arrows over 20 since outdoors ended lat summer...


They dropped 5 on a half while getting marks


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I was real happy while tuning and shooting in marks last night.
Everything went nice and smooth. I keep shooting eight arrows at a distance and always had at least six in the dot each time. That was the first time in four months I wanted to just sit there banging out arrow after arrow for 2.5 hours. It was fun I tell you.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Just wait youngin'................wait till you add a wifey and not ONE but TWO ankle bitters into the equation and see how you archery career soars or sinks!!!!


Look Hinky put up or shutup.... :embara:


----------

